# Starter DSLR



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

howdy all,

Have been thinking about getting a DSLR for ages and ages, but have always thought against getting one for one reason or another (usualy buying more car things lol) but now my mom and dad have said they may get me one for a late crimbo pressie and bday pressie. 

But im not sure which camera to go for, and wondered if anyone could point me in the direction of a nice starter cam, budget around £400ish i think.

thanks
Ant


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

plus i have got my mind set on a DSLR as my grandad is really good with camera's so i will learn off him, and the gf gets really into things and will practise loads with it


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Did you read the sticky? Did you go and handle a camera in a store yet?

Bret


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Reading through it now matey, but just wasn't sure if there was a user friendly option to start with.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nikon d 5000 or cannon counter part, but you could well find a bridge camera does all you need without spending £300 + each time for another lens


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

only £300? I'm looking at over £500 for the stuff I want and can really use... and that's sigma, that's not Canon. I know for a good 70-200 we're talking a thousand or so.

Bret


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

To start all at the price you are looking will be capable, best plan is to go to jessops and actually handle the cameras as the controls and way they fell are all very different. you will then find a model that suits you.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Could do a lot worse than the nikon d3100. Seems well specced for a beginner dslr, you do really need to go into a store and play with some though.

Remember also whatever obe you choose to also budget for a good mem. Card, as they are expensive also!

Have fun :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The best advice i can give is to read the sticky and then go and hold one, look at the menu system etc.

I must stress that there is nothing wrong with Olympus, Sony Pentax etc. But, the amount of lenes new and second hand for Nikon and Canon is a big factor to consider. 

Look into second hand cameras at MPB photographic. You will get more for your money and a warranty of sorts. 

Another thing to do would be to lurk on talk-photography for a bit and have a night searching threads for info. It will be far more productive than anything we could type here.

My own opinon tends to differ here. I would go second hand and get teh highest spec camera you can afford. You will only want to upgrade later and the lower models loose half their value very quickly. The higher spec ones will hold their value better and you can learn photography on any camera. You obviously miss out on the warranty but, buying from a used dealer such as MPB gives you some come back and some warranty.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Same as London camera exchange network and mifsuds, all reputable second hand places with warranty


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for the replies everyone, well as everyone's said to go look and hold the camera's i said to me dad that's the best thing to do really. So he said to go today and have a look but... its snowing!! lol roads are crap so i've said to leave it for today lol.

Will have a look on a photography forum and just look threw some info and try make my mind up abit more.

Hopefully will get it all sorted and then you'll see a thread from me asking for help of how to take the perfect photo lol


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

Recently got my first dslr a panaonic lumix g10 after having a lumix compact and using a friends g10 i knew it was the one i wanted, cost £340 including a 14-42mm lens and have just got a 45-200mm lens for £230 and am made up with them, shame i am full of manflu restricting my snow shots!


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

yeh when i was looking for one the main thing people were saying is go and have a look and hold/play about with them, they were right

it was between the Nikon D5000 and Canon 500D for me and they felt quite different to me, the Nikon was more comfortable to hold and felt a more solid camera while the menu and button layout on the Canon was much more user friendly and easier/quicker to change the settings quickly

ended up going for the D5000 in the end and am more than happy with it, i'm sure i would have been as equally happy with the 500D aswell though, just personal preference really


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

^I agree with gruffs

You can pick up a second hand camera that will serve you very well for some time

TP has a great classifieds section. I've bought 2 or 3 lenses off there as well as lots of other bits. 

I'd recommend a Canon 500D as an excellent 'starter' DSLR. I have one and am yet to out grow it. There is one on TP at the moment for £350 iirc.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

calum001 said:


> yeh when i was looking for one the main thing people were saying is go and have a look and hold/play about with them, they were right
> 
> it was between the Nikon D5000 and Canon 500D for me and they felt quite different to me, the Nikon was more comfortable to hold and felt a more solid camera while the menu and button layout on the Canon was much more user friendly and easier/quicker to change the settings quickly
> 
> ended up going for the D5000 in the end and am more than happy with it, i'm sure i would have been as equally happy with the 500D aswell though, just personal preference really


I had the same choice and also went for the D5000. I have to say i prefer the Nikon menus. Ive just had a go of a 5D Mk2 and it tokk me 20 mins to figure out how to change the aperture I much prefer the d5000 in the way that the same jog dial does both shutter speed and aperture. On the Canon 5D theres a seperate joystick. I also like the visual guide on the d5000 showing the aperture and shutter speed in a graphic. Is this on the higher end Nikons? I doubt it will be....
Phil


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Me I would go for Nikon. Best have a "go" with the one you are interested in, then you will get a good idea how "it feels"


----------

